# Ten Secrets to Giving a Good Scientific Talk



## locus (Oct 11, 2012)

Απο τη πρόταση με ενδιαφέρει πως μεταφράζεται το "to giving". Δε ξέρω, τι χρόνος είναι;

To ίδιο συνάντησα και παρακάτω:

(look something over) inspect something with a view *to establishing* its merits:
they looked over a property in Great Marlborough Street
http://oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/look?q=look+over#look__4

Why is Iran suddenly admitting *to sending *troops to Syria?
http://www.haaretz.com/blogs/the-ax...admitting-to-sending-troops-to-syria-1.461237


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 11, 2012)

Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει ένας τρόπος απόδοσης. Αν δεις τα τρία παραδείγματα που παραθέτεις:

1) Δέκα Μυστικά για να δώσετε μια καλή επιστημονική ομιλία/διάλεξη (άσχετα αν εγώ θα έτρωγα το "να δώσετε") 

2) εξετάζω/επιθεωρώ κάτι με σκοπό να απαριθμήσω/ανακαλύψω/αξιολογήσω/συνειδητοποιήσω/καταδείξω τα οφέλη/αρετές του (σε πιο ελεύθερη μετάφραση σαφώς) 

3) Γιατί το Ιράν παραδέχτηκε ότι έστειλε στρατιώτες στη Συρία; 


Η απόδοση μπορεί να μην είναι μία, ο τρόπος όμως παραμένει ίδιος κατά τη γνώμη μου: με δευτερεύουσα πρόταση. Εκτός και αν τα μετατρέψεις όλα σε ουσιαστικά και παίξεις με τη σύνταξη. Για παράδειγμα: 

3) Το Ιράν παραδέχτηκε την αποστολή στρατιωτών στη Συρία


----------



## locus (Oct 11, 2012)

Να το ρωτήσω διαφορετικά. Ποιά η διαφορά:

Why is Iran suddenly admitting to sending troops to Syria?
Why is Iran suddenly admitting to send troops to Syria?

Και μια άλλη διαφορά:
I wouldn't be biting the hand that fed me
I wouldn't bit the hand that fed me


----------



## SBE (Oct 11, 2012)

Στο παράδειγμα με το χέρι η δέυτερη πρόταση είναι απλώς γραμματικό λάθος. 
Εκτός αν ήθελες να γράψεις I wouldn't bite the hand that fed me.


----------



## SBE (Oct 11, 2012)

Ομοίως στο πρώτο παράδειγμα το δέυτερο δεν μου αρέσει. 

Για περισσότερα όμως διάβασε περί γερουνδίου, απαρέμφατου και μετοχής ενεστώτα, π.χ. εδώ

Υποθέτω τα αγγλικά δεν είναι η γλώσσα της δουλειάς σου;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 11, 2012)

SBE said:


> Υποθέτω τα αγγλικά δεν είναι η γλώσσα της δουλειάς σου;


Ναι, όπως μας είπε εδώ, μαθαίνει αγγλικά μόνος του.


----------



## SBE (Oct 11, 2012)

To είχα ξεχάσει. 
Οπότε, για γραμματική εδώ και συγκεκριμένα εδώ που έχει παραδείγματα.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 11, 2012)

locus said:


> Να το ρωτήσω διαφορετικά. Ποιά η διαφορά:
> 
> Why is Iran suddenly admitting to sending troops to Syria?
> Why is Iran suddenly admitting to send troops to Syria?



Το δεύτερο δεν θα το έλεγες ποτέ - η σύνταξη του _admit _είναι _admit to (doing) sthing_.



locus said:


> Και μια άλλη διαφορά:
> I wouldn't be biting the hand that fed me
> I wouldn't bit the hand that fed me



Εδώ υπάρχει όντως διαφορά (αν εννοούσες όντως _bite_ στη δεύτερη πρόταση). Το _I wouldn't be doing sthing_ σημαίνει ότι κάνω κάτι, αλλά αν αν είχε συμβεί κάτι άλλο τότε δεν θα το έκανα. Το _I wouldn't..._ σκέτο είναι συνήθως παραίνεση: «Εγώ στη θέση σου δεν θα...»


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2012)

Γενικώς, ένα πράγμα που πρέπει να καταλάβεις, locus, είναι ότι το _to_ μπορεί να είναι το μόριο που ακολουθείται από απαρέμφατο / infinitive, δηλαδή τον πιο απλό τύπο του ρήματος (π.χ. I don't want to do it) ή πρόθεση (όπως π.χ. for, at, about), οπότε ακολουθείται από ουσιαστικό, αντωνυμία ή ρήμα στην ουσιαστικοποιημένη του μορφή, δηλαδή με -ing στο τέλος. Ενώ δηλαδή στο _want_ η σύνταξη είναι _I want something_ ή _I want to do something_, στο _admit_ μία σύνταξη (όχι η μοναδική) είναι _admit to something/to doing something_, π.χ. _he admitted to the crime / he admitted to taking the money_. Θα βρεις κάπου μια λίστα από ρήματα που ακολουθούνται από πρόθεση και γερούνδιο (όπως λέγεται αυτή η μορφή του ρήματος, όταν λειτουργεί σαν ουσιαστικό).


----------



## Marinos (Oct 11, 2012)

Μπήκα περιμένοντας να μάθω τα δέκα μυστικά...


----------



## bernardina (Oct 11, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Μπήκα περιμένοντας να μάθω τα δέκα μυστικά...



Αν είμαστε καλά παιδιά μπορεί να μας τα αποκαλύψει ο locus αντιγράφοντάς τα από εκεί που βρήκε τη φράση. :inno:


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 11, 2012)

Αυτά ψάχνετε;


----------



## Themis (Oct 11, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> 1) Δέκα Μυστικά για να δώσετε μια καλή επιστημονική ομιλία/διάλεξη (άσχετα αν εγώ θα έτρωγα το "να δώσετε")


Τι σύμπτωση, κι εγώ θα το έτρωγα. Δέκα μυστικά για μια επιτυχημένη επιστημονική ομιλία. Μια χαρά μου ακούγεται.


----------



## locus (Oct 11, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Αν είμαστε καλά παιδιά μπορεί να μας τα αποκαλύψει ο locus αντιγράφοντάς τα από εκεί που βρήκε τη φράση. :inno:



Εδώ είναι το λίνκ: Ten Secrets to Giving a Good Scientific Talk


----------



## bernardina (Oct 11, 2012)

locus said:


> Εδώ είναι το λίνκ: Ten Secrets to Giving a Good Scientific Talk



Χαχαχα, σε πρόλαβε ο Ελληγενής  :twit:


----------



## locus (Oct 11, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας. bite αντί bit ήθελα να γράψω. Και ένα τελευταίο παράδειγμα για να μη σας κουράζω άλλο:

Σε αυτό το λίνκ, διαβάζω: 
There are more tricks *to improving* your iron absorption from high phytic acid food that I will add to this website 
Πως μεταφράζεται;

Απορία:

Γιατί δεν γράφεται έτσι; 
There are more tricks *to improve* your iron absorption from high phytic acid food that I will add to this website

Ρωτάω γιατί σπάνια συναντώ σε προτάσεις τη πρόθεση to συν Present Participle όπως στο πρώτο παράδειγμα.


----------



## locus (Oct 11, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Χαχαχα, σε πρόλαβε ο Ελληγενής  :twit:




Δε μου εμφανίζει :bored: κάποιο λίνκ στο post του Hellegennes και γι' αυτο το έβαλα.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 11, 2012)

locus said:


> Δε μου εμφανίζει :bored: κάποιο λίνκ στο post του Hellegennes και γι' αυτο το έβαλα.


Αλήθεια;  Κάνεις κλικ πάνω στην πρώτη λέξη _(αυτά) _και δεν σου βγάζει τίποτα; Γιατί εμένα με παραπέμπει στο ίδιο που λινκάρισες κι εσύ.
Για ρώτα τα μεγάλα κεφάλια να σου πούνε τι τρέχει...


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2012)

Όπως είπα πιο πάνω, locus, το ρήμα με -_ing_ που μπαίνει μετά από πρόθεση είναι *γερούνδιο*, δεν είναι μετοχή. Και είναι λιγότερα τα *πρόθεση to + ρήμα με -ing* από τα *μόριο to + απαρέμφατο (infinitive)*. Ξαναδιάβασε προσεκτικά εκείνο που έγραψα πιο πάνω και ρώτησε για ό,τι δεν καταλάβεις από εκείνο.

Η πρόταση:
There are more tricks to improving your iron absorption from high phytic acid food that I will add to this website 

Υπάρχουν κι άλλα κόλπα / μυστικά σε σχέση με την απορρόφηση σιδήρου από τρόφιμα πλούσια σε φυτικά οξέα. Κάποια στιγμή θα τα ανεβάσω στον ιστότοπο.


----------



## pontios (Oct 12, 2012)

Nickel explained it beautifully.

To simplify things for locus - and reinforce what nickel wrote.
agreeing *to send* troops or agree *to send* troops ... is correct (the infinitive "to send", is correct here).

whereas - admitting to send troops or admit to send troops ... is incorrect.
---------- admitting to *sending *troops or admit to *sending* troops.. is correct, here.

Explanation -
Some verbs (like agree) in combination with a preposition (to, in this case) are followed by the infinitive form (to send) - that's just the way it is - whereas, other verbs (like admit) are never followed by the infinitive form of the verb, but only by the gerund form (sending in this case - i,e, the verb, that follows the preposition, has to ends in - ing).

You need to either memorise or get the feel for these verbs.


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2012)

Παραδείγματα ρημάτων που ακολουθούνται από πρόθεση και γερούνδιο:

http://www.englisch-hilfen.de/en/grammar/gerund_prepositions_verbs.htm
http://www.grammaring.com/prepositional-verbs-followed-by-the-gerund


----------



## pontios (Oct 12, 2012)

And here is a list of verbs that swing both ways : ;)

*advise * I advised seeing a doctor. I advised them to see a doctor.
*allow* Ireland doesn't allow smoking in bars. Ireland doesn't allow people to smoke in bars.
*encourage * He encourages eating healthy foods. He encourages his patients to eat healthy foods.
*permit * California doesn't permit fishing without a fishing license. California doesn't permit people to fish without a fishing license.
*require* The certificate requires completing two courses. The certificate requires students to complete two courses.

*agree*, in my earlier example, also swings both ways, as it turns out.


----------



## locus (Oct 12, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις και τα λίνκς...εξαιρετικό το φόρουμ!


----------



## pontios (Oct 12, 2012)

locus said:


> ..εξαιρετικό το φόρουμ!



Το προτιμώ, ελλείψει άλλου καλύτερου...


----------

